# All MD Reptile Show 13 Jan 18



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I will be vending at the All MD Reptile Show on 13 Jan 18.

All Maryland Reptile Show

I will have lots available including:

Captive bred F1 Lygodactylus conrauii (Dwarf gecko) 2-4 months; some half grown!

Juvenile frogs from 2-4 months unless noted
Lorenzo (1/2 grown)
Azureus
Patricia
Brazilian Yellow head
Robertus
Cobalt
Citronella
Black Saul Yellowback
Giant orange
Cainarachi Valley imitators
F1 Red Trivitattus
luecamelas from 2 unrelated groups
Blue footed luecamelas (Sean Stewart 2011 imports)
Costa Rican Green and Black auratus 
Reticulated auratus
mint teribillis
Adult trio of fantasticus (Copper Head/ Lowland)
and maybe a few other odds and ends


In addition, lots of fruit flies (5 types), springtails, woodlice, moss, magnolia leaves and plants.

Hope to see you all there!
PM here or email to [email protected] (preferred) if you have any questions.
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Hope to see some of you tomorrow!


----------

